# Honey crystalizing question



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Some honeys crystalize real quickly some do not. Not trying to hedge on the issue but that is the way it is. Now the taste could be cause by a multitude of things including the source of nectar or sweet liquid from cans etc., even could be from an attempt to spray the hive with poisons previously. Were the bees still alive when you did the cut out? If no bees were there they "why". Did the hive smell normal? Just a guess, hope it helps.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes the bees were very much alive, and plenty of them. The lady said she tried to spray them at the entrance, but the bees were behind the brick wall, and were sandwiched between an exterior, and enterior walls of jypsum. The 3-1/2 inch depth of the nest cavity, inside the jypsum was not insulated. The hive smelled normal.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Was the honey from the old brood comb? Maybe that's why it tasted bad. Didn't you say that you squeezed the honey out of the comb?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd worry about the insecticide. There are ways to get it into the hole pretty well. Either with one of those long range sprayers made for wasps or by spraying right into the entrance.

But there are also several sources of bitter tasting nectar. Among others, there's smartweed or honeydew (from aphids).


----------

